# Need CPT code for U & L SPLINT



## mindyanna (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

The physician put on a U & L splint on the patients ankle because the patient is too swolen for a cast at this time.  I am not sure what code to use to represent this service.  Can anyone help me?  They state the following in regards to the splint:

we placed a posterior U&L splint on the right lower extremity 

They will cast the patient after 10 days if the swelling has gone down.  Can anyone offer me a suggestion on which splint code would be a U&L type of splint?

Thanks so much!


----------

